# Broadband



## Not1ce (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi everybody
Moving to javea soon who is the best provider


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Not1ce said:


> Hi everybody
> Moving to javea soon who is the best provider


:welcome:

since movistar own all the infrastructure I'd use them - in fact I do 


where in Jávea will you be living? I've been here 10.5 years now


----------



## buble (Apr 29, 2011)

Europa Network, they of course use movistar lines, but they are English & sort out any problems that may arise and have UK tvelevision as an option. Check them out!!!
I used them for years, the TV worked great.


----------



## odWarszawa (May 28, 2014)

Hi, does anyone know where is the main fibre terminus is in Javea? Or more to the point, what neighbourhoods in Javea have the fastest DSL speeds?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

odWarszawa said:


> Hi, does anyone know where is the main fibre terminus is in Javea? Or more to the point, what neighbourhoods in Javea have the fastest DSL speeds?


don't think we have fibre optic yet.....

the port usually has pretty good ADSL - up to 10ish

someone said on FB that he was getting a lot more than that with vodafone though - can't see how, when movistar own the infrastructure & you can't get more than they can give you

he might have been using wireless


----------



## odWarszawa (May 28, 2014)

Thanks. I wasn't expecting fibre to the door, but normally they run it to one or two main junction boxes in town and have all the DSL lines fan out from there, so obviously, the closer you are the better. I will be working full time over the net, so am looking for the best possible connection while there.


----------

